# Dying convict, swim bladder problem



## pup73 (Jul 2, 2009)

hi everyone,

i have a 75g tank, with seven convicts, one of which is a two inch, four year old female. for the past year or so, she has been suffering from a swim bladder problem, so her bouyancy has been off. she has done ok with this, as i have an artificial cave that fits her just perfect. she rests in the cave most of the day, and comes out to feed. lately (past 2 weeks), however, she has been getting picked on by the other convicts. she can't defend herself. she is noticeably thinner. just looks very weak. and this morning, one of the other convicts took over her "house". so now she has no place to rest and hide. as it is now, she won't last much longer at all.

i'm very upset. i've had this convict since my first apartment with my fiance (now my wife). she is actually the mother of 5 of the other convicts in the tank, she has survived a move to another house, multiple illnesses, and lots of drama in that tank. i know it's "just" a fish, but i'm still really upset.

i've euthanized fish before. i do realize her swim bladder problem will never correct itself. i can separate her ito her own little 20g tank, and see if she can recover. perhaps at least she can eat in peace, get some strength back, and at least not be bothered by other fish. but what is the endpoint? should i just put her to rest now?

i know it's up to me. i'm just looking for some other opinions, ideas..

thanks alot

-c


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

pup,

am so sorry to hear about the convict man. how bad is the swim bladder issue? have you treated her for this in the past?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Pup, when I don't know what else to do I change water. I think I would move her to the 20 and do large water change every day. Maybe 50% and hope for the best.


----------

